# Sand mesh/mm calculation



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

The guy and the sand and gravel pit should be able to tell you the grain size in mm and inches. Its written on the sieve next to the sieve number. Typically you don't use the sieve number until you get down to the number 4.


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

Ok so I'm board at work
According to the USCS (Unified Soil Classification System)

3"_______ 76.20 mm	
2"_______ 50.80 mm	
1 1/2"____ 37.50 mm	
1"_______ 25.00 mm	
3/4"_____ 19.00 mm	
1/2"_____ 12.70 mm	
3/8"_____ 9.51	mm
1/4"_____ 6.35	mm
No 4______ 4.76	mm
No 10_____ 2.00	mm
No 20_____ 0.84	mm
No 40_____ 0.42 mm
No 80_____ 0.18	mm
No 100____ 0.15	mm
No 200_____ 0.07 mm

Gravel: Passing 3" but retained on the No. 4 sieve
Coarse Sand: Passing No. 4 but retained on No. 10
Medium Sand: passing No. 10 but retained on No. 40
Fine Sand: Passing No 40 but retained on No. 200
Silt particals are 0.074 to 0.005mm
Clays are smaller than 0.005mm


----------



## balasharkfreak (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, put a gun to my head now. I think Ill just stick with onyx or tahitian moon sand if I decide to use any sand at all. :icon_conf


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Were do you guy's buy onyx or tahitian moon sand? What color do they have? Does it change ph, gh or kh if you put it in the tank? Can i mix it with flourite gravel?

I know i have too many questions but i am planning to set-up my 20 high this thursday & want to put sand for a change.

Thanks!!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Onyx sand http://seachem.com/products/product_pages/Onyx Sand.html

Tahitian Moon Sand is inert and black. Onyx is a light grey. I have one tank with Onyx and will soon be switching to either Flourite or Eco-Complete.


----------

